# Pit Boss 820



## fordguy5507

So I've searched the forums and haven't seen definitive information on the Pit Boss 820.  

Anyone using one with good results?


----------



## speedj

Funny you should ask, I just got one in May for my birthday, I played around with the built in controller but had some really horrid results, swings of 90ish degrees. Now having said that, I asked for and received a PelletPro PID controller for dad's day and got it installed this past weekend and so far pleased with the temperature results, going to get some stuff cooking on it this week.

Here's where I started out, this was the first smoke on it had a rough time with the output, it was dry on the tails and all in all not the kind of Cue I'm used to putting out, a lot to do with the temperature swings for sure.













image-20170527_200258.jpg



__ speedj
__ Jun 26, 2017


















IMG_20170529_153147.jpg



__ speedj
__ Jun 26, 2017






I'll include the photo's so you can see how I did it should this be a route you decide to take all in all, I think we are out just over 500$ with mods to it.













IMG_20170623_153411.jpg



__ speedj
__ Jun 26, 2017






Here she is getting ready to be set on her stack side













IMG_20170623_153423.jpg



__ speedj
__ Jun 26, 2017






Had to pull out the grates so they didn't flop around













IMG_20170623_153434.jpg



__ speedj
__ Jun 26, 2017






Taped up the pellet box lid instead of emptying it out, worked out well













IMG_20170623_153504.jpg



__ speedj
__ Jun 26, 2017






Here's the new controller with the optional mounting plate, which it turned out was needed for the PitBoss 820













IMG_20170623_153621.jpg



__ speedj
__ Jun 26, 2017






Two screws here and two more on the bottom edge of this plate pulls off this protective cover so you can get at the internals













IMG_20170623_154037.jpg



__ speedj
__ Jun 26, 2017






Here's how she looks stock pre-cutting the wire management that I will replace later after the swap













IMG_20170623_154214.jpg



__ speedj
__ Jun 26, 2017






And the back of the stock control board, wish I had thought to get a shot of the PelletPro so you could see it, for reference, Yellow = Fan Red = Motor and Purple = Fire, the White/Black wires are for power













IMG_20170623_155144.jpg



__ speedj
__ Jun 26, 2017






Here you can see the gap that the cover creates so I headed out to the hardware store and got some tapered head M4 and M3 bolts and some washers it took 4 washers a bolt to take up for the gap you see here













IMG_20170623_165218.jpg



__ speedj
__ Jun 26, 2017






The controller covers up the plate mounting holes fairly well, I wish it was just a bit taller but beggars can't be choosers













IMG_20170623_165233.jpg



__ speedj
__ Jun 26, 2017






Here's a couple shots to show you the wiring conversion, Yellow from the smoker goes to Green/White, Red goes to Blue/White and the Braided leads for the fire pot go to the Red/White on the controller.













IMG_20170623_165602.jpg



__ speedj
__ Jun 26, 2017






I did reuse the pit probe from the smoker as it looked sturdier than the one SmokeDaddy included with the kit, here's all the wire management in place before buttoning it up













IMG_20170623_174333.jpg



__ speedj
__ Jun 26, 2017






And here's the readout when it was set for 225, all in a worthwhile upgrade for sure. Where to find the PelletPro: http://smokedaddyinc.com/pid-digital-controller.html


----------



## fordguy5507

Thanks for the info and pics good stuff to know.  I did end up picking one up for myself as a late Fathers day gift. I i had already looked into that same controller you installed, just in case i end up with wild temp swings like you did. I plan on putting it together this weekend once i get out to the campground for the 4th, and start cooking. 

Thanks again for the info, it may be very usefull in the future. 

Chris


----------



## tvs0002

Older thread I know, but just ordered the pellet pro pid so wanted to thank original poster for the great pictures and info.


----------



## speedj

tvs0002 said:


> Older thread I know, but just ordered the pellet pro pid so wanted to thank original poster for the great pictures and info.


No worries,

Let me know how it all works out for you. See if you can get a shot of the pid controller before you install it. That's about all we're missing to make it informative.

J :cool:


----------



## tvs0002

Will do!


----------



## tvs0002

Here are the pics as promised. Pretty easy install. I did replace the internal temp probe with the one shipped with the Pellet Pro (I figured why not...I paid for it lol). The plug on the new probe was too big to go through the hole, but the end is a small pressure lock that is easily removed and then after threading the cable through the holes you can just snap the ends back in to the plug.

All in all it was about a 20 minute process. I have the gap around the plate as well, but I'm going to run up to the hardware store tonight and get a bit of weather stripping to put around it before I completely tighten it down. I'm a little surprised that the company wouldn't include that with the kit since they should know there would be a gap created, but not that big of a deal.

Again, many thanks to SpeeDj for his original post and showing me how easy this would be.













1.jpg



__ tvs0002
__ Aug 31, 2017


















2.jpg



__ tvs0002
__ Aug 31, 2017


















3.jpg



__ tvs0002
__ Aug 31, 2017


















4.jpg



__ tvs0002
__ Aug 31, 2017


----------



## markh024

Hi Guys,

I hope you don't mind me jumping in here on the conversation.  I'm a new PB 440 D owner, gifted to me last week for my bday.  I was using a brinkman gourmet electric but it was time to upgrade. I love the PB grill but scratching my head on some inconsistencies.  One that deals with this subject is the temperature swings, temperature read outs and controller display.  So far I'm noticing on my unit, if I run a hot smoke at 225 my controller will read usually in the 240 range and both my dome and maverick bbq prob will read around 220.  I've tested my meat probe and it is like 1 degree off from being perfect, so the beginner that I am, I assumed this is a next to perfect assessment?  But the main issue is when the smoker is at that 225 setting (and other settings smoke/200/250) I get these huge heat fluctuations up to 340+ sometimes when my burner kicks on.  Then when its off it settles back into the 225-240 range but it never consistently sticks in that zone.  The grill is way more consistent in the temp settings of 300+ but in turn, no smoke at that temp.

My other concern is that my smoke is very inconsistent (at least I feel it is).  When the pellets begin to burn i get a nice blue thin smoke for about a minute and then it starts to turn white and gets thick.  My total smoke only lasts for 2-4 minutes tops each cycle and then I have no smoke. I smoked a 2lb pork tenderloin last night that took 1 hr 35 min to complete and I pulled it premature to what my preference would be for doneness.  The meat has an "okay" smoke flavor but I feel like I'm getting shorted.  I was using Traeger brand 100% Hardwood Pecan flavor pellets. Not sure if that is or isn't the cause of the lack of smoke, as am still a beginner to this.  

I didn't really intend to buy a pellet smoker to have to upgrade controllers and probes and add AMAZN tubes to achieve a proper smoke.  I'm starting to think I should take this thing back and reconsider a different smoker.

Does it sound like my unit is working as it should or is something goofy?  I'm keeping this thread as a sticky to myself encase I do have to swap that controller out. This is great info, so thank you guys!

-Mark


----------



## bregent

Pellet grills often have temperatures that read different that the actual temperature inside the pit. The can be gradients within the grill, and temperature swings of +/-20F or even more are normal. However, shooting up to 340 is not good. I would start by calling the mfg, and see if they can help you troubleshoot. If you decide on getting a new controller, you might check if an Ortech will fit. They are less expensive than PID controller and most everyone that has one likes it. 

As far as inconsistent smoke, that's how pellet grills work - they produce more visible smoke during only part of the cycle. And although it looks bad, white smoke on a pellet grill is not much to worry about. If you saw the same amount of white smoke on a stick burner, the food would be ruined, but combustion properties are much different in  a pellet grill and white smoke does not harm the food.

Even with copious amounts of visible smoke, pellet grills produce a might lighter smoke profile than other smokers. To increase the flavor, try using 100% hickory pellets. Note that all BBQ pellets are 100% hardwood, but that doesn't mean they are 100% of the wood listed on the bag. LumberJack and Cookin Pellets are 2 brands that make 100% flavorwood pellets, but there are several others. Start there.


----------



## markh024

Thank you Bregent! Great info.  I actually have already discussed the temp swing concern with PB/Dansons and I hate to say it but the poor kid helping me out I felt knew less about smoking food and grills than I did.  So, my hopes with their CS is not the greatest at this moment.  I told him I would try a couple of smokes to see how it goes before I rest my case on what I'd like them to do.  Last night was strike one on the temp swings.  I'm doing a Fatty for Sunday family gathering, we'll see how that goes. 

I appreciate the info you provided in the other areas as well.  This is a great community because of people like you.  Have a great holiday.


----------



## lakegrillin

I am using a PB 700s, I experience temp swings typically between 220 to 235 when set to 225 with an occasional up to 240ish. I've never had it go into the 300s and would personally consider that a defect. Using the Psettings does help me maintain low temps better.


----------



## ab canuck

Great info to know about the controllers, I have a used 820 I picked up for work and every now and then it has momentary wild temp swings but not always, I have a new 700 I started with for home and so far it has been fairly close. I settled on the PB after using the a traegar one of the guys had at work and also the cost difference. So far I have been very happy with all of our results.


----------



## markh024

Well im bummed out. 3rd smoke attempt and I'm still getting temps from under 180 while it smokes (225 setting)to 340+ when it burns. Im taking mine back. Might try a new one or just get money back. I would love this thing if it worked as intended.


----------



## speedj

Sorry to hear that Mark, while I agree that the product should work a bit better than intended I figured after purchase price plus the PID controller I'm still way ahead of the game and getting such a consistent smoke out of it now that it's just a matter of dialing in the timing. To each their own though honestly. It's really about how much control you want over the whole process, coming from my masterbuilt propane smoker that I would fiddle and tweak all day to keep going consistent pellet grills work like a dream for me, as close to set it and forget it I've ever seen. No matter what it's about what you want and enjoy, smoking meat is something I enjoy doing, fiddling a bit to get that right is ok in my book.

J


----------



## markh024

I picked up a Camp Chef Smokepro STX. Overall i like the product more than the PB so far. Still have some swings on this guy too but not nearly as much as the PB. I did a rack of baby backs yesterday and had great results. Great smoke ring and plenty of flavor. 

Glad your PB is working great Speedj. Like you, im stepping up from a Brinkmann gourmet electric so regardless its a great step up. Smoking food is addicting.


----------



## jtrainor56

bregent said:


> Pellet grills often have temperatures that read different that the actual temperature inside the pit. The can be gradients within the grill, and temperature swings of +/-20F or even more are normal. However, shooting up to 340 is not good. I would start by calling the mfg, and see if they can help you troubleshoot. If you decide on getting a new controller, you might check if an Ortech will fit. They are less expensive than PID controller and most everyone that has one likes it.
> 
> *As far as inconsistent smoke, that's how pellet grills work *- they produce more visible smoke during only part of the cycle. And although it looks bad, white smoke on a pellet grill is not much to worry about. If you saw the same amount of white smoke on a stick burner, the food would be ruined, but combustion properties are much different in  a pellet grill and white smoke does not harm the food.
> 
> Even with copious amounts of visible smoke, pellet grills produce a might lighter smoke profile than other smokers. To increase the flavor, try using 100% hickory pellets. Note that all BBQ pellets are 100% hardwood, but that doesn't mean they are 100% of the wood listed on the bag. LumberJack and Cookin Pellets are 2 brands that make 100% flavorwood pellets, but there are several others. Start there.


I apologize for putting in my 2 cents but the inconsistent smoke is not how all pellet smokers work. I get a slight white smoke when I start my Yoder until the fire gets going, but once I close the lid I get an almost invisible blue smoke the entire time. Doesn't matter if I am running it for 5 hours or 20 hours. I have only used BBQ Delight pellets for the past 3.5 years so I can't say if there is a better pellet out there, but if there is I have no intentions of changing.


----------



## bregent

>I apologize for putting in my 2 cents but the inconsistent smoke is not how all pellet smokers work. 

You're right and I should have qualified my statement. My Memphis also produces consistent light blue smoke. But many lower end pellet grills do intermittently produce white smoke and the food they produce does not seem to be adversely affected by it.


----------



## G-Rod

speedj said:


> Funny you should ask, I just got one in May for my birthday, I played around with the built in controller but had some really horrid results, swings of 90ish degrees. Now having said that, I asked for and received a PelletPro PID controller for dad's day and got it installed this past weekend and so far pleased with the temperature results, going to get some stuff cooking on it this week.
> 
> Hi SpeedJ and thanks for sharing this info! At the end of last year, I bought the Pitboss 700fb and have found that it can manage higher temps fairly well, but the lower temps it has crazy temps swings. I went to do a full brisket this past weekend and had it set at 225 with the plan being, make sure it settles in at 225 and then go to bed with my wireless remote with alarms to make sure the temps didn't get out of line. We'll I spend the next couple hours, trying to figure out why when I had it set at 200, it would drop to 185, then up to 290!! Ain't no brisket going to do well with that! LOL. fought with that thing all night long trying to keep the temps reasonably close. Then I read that others had issues with smoking at low temps (225-ish). Was ready to just pull the trigger on a RecTec but then I found this and it is a lot cheaper way to go then a new RecTec. So the two main questions I have for you are...1) Have you had any long smokes at 225 degrees. 2) Did it hold temp within 10-15 degrees? Thanks again for your post and pics! :)


----------



## speedj

G-Rod said:


> Hi SpeedJ and thanks for sharing this info! At the end of last year, I bought the Pitboss 700fb and have found that it can manage higher temps fairly well, but the lower temps it has crazy temps swings. I went to do a full brisket this past weekend and had it set at 225 with the plan being, make sure it settles in at 225 and then go to bed with my wireless remote with alarms to make sure the temps didn't get out of line. We'll I spend the next couple hours, trying to figure out why when I had it set at 200, it would drop to 185, then up to 290!! Ain't no brisket going to do well with that! LOL. fought with that thing all night long trying to keep the temps reasonably close. Then I read that others had issues with smoking at low temps (225-ish). Was ready to just pull the trigger on a RecTec but then I found this and it is a lot cheaper way to go then a new RecTec. So the two main questions I have for you are...1) Have you had any long smokes at 225 degrees. 2) Did it hold temp within 10-15 degrees? Thanks again for your post and pics! :)


1) The family are huge fans of Baby backs so my smokes are in the 5-6 hour range everytime. 
2) It holds the temp within 5-10 to be honest, I think the maker of this controller says 15 to be safe calculating in wind and other variables that may change the temperature. I cook in the crook of my house, it's shaped like an L the short and long side give a nice little windbreak for the back porch.

Hope this helps!

J :cool:


----------



## G-Rod

Thanks for the response and added info. That's great news to hear it is continuing to hold temps! The company that makes that PID is now advertising that it holds 5 degrees +/- but honestly, I would be thrilled if it can keep within the 5-10 as well. Much better than what I had to deal with the past weekend. Was ready to take the PB back, bite the bullet and buy a Rec Tec but by getting this controller instead, saves $910 ($1000 for the RT pellet grill + 85 for the cover). That can buy a lot of brisket, ribs, pork shoulder, etc. :)

I'll do my part and post about my install experience as well.
Thanks again!


----------



## speedj

G-Rod said:


> Thanks for the response and added info. That's great news to hear it is continuing to hold temps! The company that makes that PID is now advertising that it holds 5 degrees +/- but honestly, I would be thrilled if it can keep within the 5-10 as well. Much better than what I had to deal with the past weekend. Was ready to take the PB back, bite the bullet and buy a Rec Tec but by getting this controller instead, saves $910 ($1000 for the RT pellet grill + 85 for the cover). That can buy a lot of brisket, ribs, pork shoulder, etc. :)
> 
> I'll do my part and post about my install experience as well.
> Thanks again!


For sure, that's a lot of smiles you miss out on if you take that leap into that price range. I personally feel like the quality is there of the much more expensive smokers with just changing out the controller with this one. Overall for something that takes not that long to install and produces the results it does I'm definitely not complaining. That's not even mentioning the cost of the controller being so reasonable for what you get from it.

J


----------



## G-Rod

Agreed! Thanks again! :)


----------



## G-Rod

So I wanted to contribute on this post and share my experience in converting my Pit Boss 700FB's controller to the Pellet Pro PID controller. The reason I wanted to convert to a PID controller?

This:






As you can see, it is set to 200 degrees but the temp is at 290.

I was trying to smoke a brisket at 225 and the temps kept running up towards 300. So I reduced the temp to 200 and even after about 30-40 minutes, it was still running up towards 300 degrees. I tried the smoke setting and adjust the P settings and even then, the temps swings were 85 to 90 degrees. I will note that I had good luck maintaining temps on it at higher temps but I bought it primarily smoking low and slow. So I was ready to take it back and spend a considerable amount more for a pellet grill with PID when I happened upon this forum and speedj's post regarding a similar issue and how he addressed it by just replacing the controller with the Pellet Pro PID.

So again, many thanks to speedj for his awesome post with pics which I ended up using during my install yesterday as the PID controller didn't come with installation instructions and the wire colors didn't match up for all the connectors.

The only thing I did differently was that I didn't lay my grill down so I didn't have to remove the insides or pellets. Figured there was plenty of room to get underneath and so I just laid down a mat and climbed underneath it. Here's what my bottom plate looked like:






And after removing the 8 screws and bottom plate:






After removing the zip ties, it was pretty easy to get to everything:





And the connects that didn't match up identically were just as speedj cited: _*Yellow from the smoker goes to Green/White, Red goes to Blue/White and the Braided leads for the fire pot go to the Red/White on the controller.*_

BTW - I too removed these two wires for the probe and used my existing one already in my Pit Boss Grill 
	

		
			
		

		
	






*Note:* On the back, those two wires are secured in by two small screws. I didn't pay attention to how the ends of the wires were in when I loosened the screws and pulled out the wires. When I put my existing ones in and retightened the screws, the wires were still kind of loose. They have to go into their side slots a certain way. Sorry I didn't think to take a pic of that, but I would recommend looking to see how the ones already on the new PID controller are in before you loosen and remove them so you can put the existing ones in those same spots. After a quick adjustment on how those wire ends went in, I tightened again and they were in there securely.

Anyway, a nice benefit to doing this without laying it down, was after I connected all the wires, I was able to plug it in and test right away before closing it up.

It started right up but I initially wondered if I did something wrong because it was so much more quiet than what it was before. But it makes sense as it comes to temp and then adjusts the fan and auger speed to maintain that temp. Much more efficient! Shortly after starting it up, I noticed that lovely look and smell of smoke and then I closed the lid and let it come to temp. I only tested if for about 45 minutes as we were getting ready to head out but it held temps like a champ. I set for 225 and it would keep between 225-228, once hitting 230 before slowing going back down. I (and my brisket) can roll with that!

After turning it off and letting it do its 15 minutes burn off and cool down cycle, I unplugged it again, zipped tied up the loose wires and closed it all up.

All in all, the install was very quick and easy. I actually spent most of my time trying to find the right screws within my collection of screws at home to secure the plate and control pad back on the grill. The two screws that had secured my old controller were now too short due to the plate needed for the Pit Boss retrofit and the ones that came with the new PID for the actual controller were too small.

Afterwards:





There is the slight gap on the sides of the controller plate but I'm not too concerned about it as I always keep the cover on it when I'm not using it. And when I am using it, I keep it under my covered porch so I don't currently see the need for adding a gasket or weatherstripping. Visually you can't even see the gap unless you're looking for it and get close to it. :)

Needless to say, I'm chomping at the bit to try it out. Probably going to do ribs as that is a 5-6 hour cook I do during the day and and will be able to monitor for any issues during the cook.

Hope this helps someone. Cheers!


----------



## jbottorff

Nice!  Thanks for the feedback, and please follow up with what you think after you've cooked with it.  I'm tempted to do this, but I wish it had built-in WIFI to sweeten the upgrade a little.


----------



## G-Rod

Thanks man and will do. I'm already on the lookout for some St. Louis style ribs and will do that cook this weekend. One thing I noticed during my test (and had read about), is that there isn't as much smoke production at the lower temps so I bought a $9 smoking tube (actually a rectangle) that I'll use to keep a nice smoke going throughout the cook.

As far as the WIFI...yeah, that's a pretty sweet feature on the nicer pellet grills. That said, I do have a wireless remote temperature gauge that can handle two probes. You can use both probes to keep an eye on internal temps of two different meats OR it also came with a probe that fits on your grate and monitors the temp of your heat. I can also set alarms on both so they go off once they reach certain temps. It's not WIFI but the range of it is pretty good.

Anyway, thanks for the comment!


----------



## philh

My 820 cooks really well but I would like more control of temperatures.

I'm going to buy the Pid controller mentioned above. But I had a question?

Would it be better to buy the whole upgrade kit with the fan, motor, fire pot, adapter plate and the Pid Controller?

Or does everybody just buy the Pid Controller with the adapter plate?

I was thinking with the full kit a person would have spare parts if the motor or fan eventually went out.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## G-Rod

Hi Phil,

I wondered if I should buy the whole upgrade kit as well but after reading speedj's experience and reaching out to him to confirm that it was still working as intended. I decided to just buy the controller. My install and initial test seemed to work well but I'm going to do my first cook with it this weekend on some ribs and I'll look for any issues during that cook.

Good luck!
G


----------



## philh

Thanks for the reply.. I talked to Dan over at Smoke Daddy today. He was a very nice person. He answered all of my questions. My main concern was that the Smoke Daddy Pid will reduce the smoke flavor I am getting now. I talked to the wife & she didn't like that.

I read that the Savannah Stoker Pid doesn't have that problem. I'll find out as I have ordered that one. The V 4.5 model.

I'll post pictures of the new unit when I get it.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## G-Rod

Awesome! That is the other controller I was looking at so I'll interested to hear of your experience. I too read that reduction of smoke could be an issue which makes sense as the feed of the pellets is greatly reduced and slowly fed in along with reduction of fan speed to maintain those lower temps. To compensate for that I bought a pellet smoker tube on Amazon for around $9. Supposed to provide around 5 hours worth of smoke but we'll see this weekend. :)

Good luck on your new PID controller and I look forward to hear how that works out for you. Cheers!


----------



## G-Rod

Just wanted to follow up on my first cook with my new Pellet Pro PID controller after installing it on my Pit Boss 700fb. SUCCESS! I'll detail my cook in its own thread but the long and short of it for this thread is that I did a 5 hour cook with a couple of spareribs and while I did have a couple temps swings of 8 - 10 degrees (which is nothing really). The majority of the time the controller kept temps with 3 - 5 degrees. So far so good. Looking forward to doing a longer brisket cook soon. Cheers!


----------



## jbottorff

Good to hear! Thanks for the update, and I look forward to your post on the details of the cook.


----------



## philh

That sounds great G-Rod. My Savannah Stoker PID controller is at the Post Office just waiting for me to pick it up.

Wouldn't you know it, it is raining cats and dogs here today. :eek:

I'll get it installed tomorrow & let you know how it works out..


----------



## G-Rod

jbottorff said:


> Good to hear! Thanks for the update, and I look forward to your post on the details of the cook.



My pleasure!


----------



## G-Rod

philh said:


> That sounds great G-Rod. My Savannah Stoker PID controller is at the Post Office just waiting for me to pick it up.
> 
> Wouldn't you know it, it is raining cats and dogs here today. :eek:
> 
> I'll get it installed tomorrow & let you know how it works out..



Nice! Looking forward to your update. :)


----------



## speedj

G-Rod said:


> Just wanted to follow up on my first cook with my new Pellet Pro PID controller after installing it on my Pit Boss 700fb. SUCCESS! I'll detail my cook in its own thread but the long and short of it for this thread is that I did a 5 hour cook with a couple of spareribs and while I did have a couple temps swings of 8 - 10 degrees (which is nothing really). The majority of the time the controller kept temps with 3 - 5 degrees. So far so good. Looking forward to doing a longer brisket cook soon. Cheers!


That is awesome to hear! It makes life so much easier doesn't it? The only other thing I would always suggest is to put a nice nomex gasket on the lid I do that for all my smokers. It helps to seal the chamber up so your smoke goes only out the stack and not out the lid. I haven't really noticed a huge loss in smoke flavor but I have been thinking about adding an A-MAZE-N smoke tube to the mix, I'll give a shot out after summer time (which is when I smoke the most) and update everyone. Really glad it worked out, and loving the pictures, it all helps folks to make this conversion one that you ask yourself why you don't do it.

I'll have to check out that savannah stoker sometime but I can't tell you enough how satisfied I am with the pellet pro.

J :cool:


----------



## G-Rod

speedj said:


> That is awesome to hear! It makes life so much easier doesn't it? The only other thing I would always suggest is to put a nice nomex gasket on the lid I do that for all my smokers. It helps to seal the chamber up so your smoke goes only out the stack and not out the lid. I haven't really noticed a huge loss in smoke flavor but I have been thinking about adding an A-MAZE-N smoke tube to the mix, I'll give a shot out after summer time (which is when I smoke the most) and update everyone. Really glad it worked out, and loving the pictures, it all helps folks to make this conversion one that you ask yourself why you don't do it.



Thanks SpeedJ, I'm glad I came across your post and pics when I did as it was key in my decision to go that route. And I'm checking out that gasket now. Haven't really noticed too much smoke escaping but I honestly haven't paid that close attention to it. But shoot, for $15...that's a no brainer. Leaking smoke is never a good thing, not to mention, if you're leaking smoke, you're also leaking heat. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## philh

I have a Pit Boss 820DLX.. Love this pit but we have had some wild temp swings. It also was a little light on the smoke flavor. Also on long smokes the meat just didn't achieve the dark rich brown or black that a stick burner has.

I purchased the Savannah Stoker PID Controller. Best thing I ever did. Now my briskets & pork butts have the same smoke flavor that my Oklahoma Joe Longhorn has while burning Oak wood. I now have a dark smoke ring and my last brisket was a dark mahogany brown.

This controller is a true PID controller where you can change all values in the controller. It even has a auto tune feature that will fine tune the PID logarithm to match your pit. Just like it was custom made for your pit.

The feature I really like is the 3 step program cook feature.

1st step is between 160 and 180 degrees. You set the amount of time to run at your set temp. You can even adjust the fan speed for this step. When the time runs out on the first step it automatically goes to the 2nd step.
2nd step is your cooking temp. I set mine up for 235 for my brisket. This controller has a temp probe. I told the program to cook until my brisket hit 203. When I hit my target temp the 3rd step will take control.
3rd step is the hold step. I told the controller to go down to a temp of 160 to keep the brisket warm if I wasn't at home. It did exactly this when I went out to the store. It even told me that the brisket was on warm cycle for 77 minutes when I got home.

This controller has many more features. The owner who sells this PID even gives you his personal cell phone number in case you have any problems.

Phil


----------



## bconrey

Thanks to all who have shared their experiences with an 820 on this thread. I'm in the middle of my first cook on my 820 and while the temp was SOLID at the smoke setting, the 225 setting has seen temps between 210 and 255 based on the controller's reading and even wilder based on the two probes I'm measuring via my ThermoPro. A controller upgrade is in my future, either the Savannah or the Pellet Pro.


----------



## philh

Here are some pics.
















As you can see it's easy to change out wires if need be.







You get a new RTD. I just used my old one as the pit was only 4 months old.







The food probe also comes with the controller. It has a very long cord. I mean long!







I purchased the optional offset mounting box for the controller. The Pit Boss has a controller that is recessed into the side of the hopper. This offset box cures any mounting problems. Extra long screws were included.







As you can see the offset box makes a super clean install. the box is very thick steel & is powder coated. Matches the pit nicely.







As you can see the controller does hold a temp.

Thanks for viewing my long post.

Phil


----------



## speedj

philh said:


> I have a Pit Boss 820DLX.. Love this pit but we have had some wild temp swings. It also was a little light on the smoke flavor. Also on long smokes the meat just didn't achieve the dark rich brown or black that a stick burner has.
> 
> I purchased the Savannah Stoker PID Controller. Best thing I ever did. Now my briskets & pork butts have the same smoke flavor that my Oklahoma Joe Longhorn has while burning Oak wood. I now have a dark smoke ring and my last brisket was a dark mahogany brown.
> 
> This controller is a true PID controller where you can change all values in the controller. It even has a auto tune feature that will fine tune the PID logarithm to match your pit. Just like it was custom made for your pit.
> 
> The feature I really like is the 3 step program cook feature.
> 
> 1st step is between 160 and 180 degrees. You set the amount of time to run at your set temp. You can even adjust the fan speed for this step. When the time runs out on the first step it automatically goes to the 2nd step.
> 2nd step is your cooking temp. I set mine up for 235 for my brisket. This controller has a temp probe. I told the program to cook until my brisket hit 203. When I hit my target temp the 3rd step will take control.
> 3rd step is the hold step. I told the controller to go down to a temp of 160 to keep the brisket warm if I wasn't at home. It did exactly this when I went out to the store. It even told me that the brisket was on warm cycle for 77 minutes when I got home.
> 
> This controller has many more features. The owner who sells this PID even gives you his personal cell phone number in case you have any problems.
> 
> Phil


Thanks for sharing your experiences with the Savannah Stoker as well Phil, good to see this pellet grill getting options, that looks like a nice controller as well. And really for the investment you make in adding a aftermarket controller you are still way ahead of the game compared to one of the way more expensive ones out there. Can't wait for the temps to get back up so I can get to smokin again.

Keep the feedback coming all, great to hear the success stories of modding this smoker.

J :cool:


----------



## G-Rod

philh said:


> I have a Pit Boss 820DLX.. Love this pit but we have had some wild temp swings. It also was a little light on the smoke flavor. Also on long smokes the meat just didn't achieve the dark rich brown or black that a stick burner has.
> 
> I purchased the Savannah Stoker PID Controller. Best thing I ever did. Now my briskets & pork butts have the same smoke flavor that my Oklahoma Joe Longhorn has while burning Oak wood. I now have a dark smoke ring and my last brisket was a dark mahogany brown.
> 
> This controller has many more features. The owner who sells this PID even gives you his personal cell phone number in case you have any problems.
> 
> Phil



Thanks for the follow up Phil! Sounds like that PID controller is pretty robust (and looks cool too). If I had to do it again I might go that route instead. But for now...I'm just so happy to be able to keep my temps right where I want them. Especially on long cooks. Cheers to PID controllers!


----------



## G-Rod

bconrey said:


> Thanks to all who have shared their experiences with an 820 on this thread. I'm in the middle of my first cook on my 820 and while the temp was SOLID at the smoke setting, the 225 setting has seen temps between 210 and 255 based on the controller's reading and even wilder based on the two probes I'm measuring via my ThermoPro. A controller upgrade is in my future, either the Savannah or the Pellet Pro.



Hi Bconrey! Yeah, I don't know if you saw my previous post, but my temps swings were out of control with the original controller of the Pit Boss. After reading Phil's experience of the Savannah Stoker, it seems to have more features than the Pellet Pro I bought. That said, I bought the new PID controller for one purpose...minimize temps swings on low and slow cooks and so far have been very happy with the Pellet Pro in that regard.

One thing I did after switching to the PID was to buy a $9 smoker tube that you fill up with pellets, light on fire, then blow out the fire and just let it smoke away inside the pit. Constant smoke for about 4-5 hours. Worked well.

Take care and let us know what you decide on. :)


----------



## bconrey

Picked up a Pellet Pro and just finished installing it. Does it constantly pulsate the fan on the 820d or am I dealing with a defect? I'd like to run it through a burn-in test but the pulsating fan has me concerned that it isn't operating properly.


----------



## philh

I called Smoked Daddy & talked to one of the head guys about the Pellet Pro before I made my decision. He did tell me that the fan pulsed. That was one way that they held a constant temp.

G-Rod could answer your question better as he has one.

Phil


----------



## RickMN

Extremely happy I found this forum. I'm entirely new to smoking and considering a PB820. Based on the exchange of information it looks like I'd be well served to order a new controller to install during my set-up. I have to say that the way everyone shares information makes me feel like I found a great forum.


----------



## bconrey

Welcome to the forum, Rick. If you're still shopping for your 820, my local Lowes started selling them for $499 for the 820d, and at one point had them for $449. I also heard that Academy has them for $499 although we don't have any of those around here.

Regarding the controller, I just completed my second cook with the Pellet Pro and may be returning it because I'm experiencing really bad burnback, which is what happens when the fire burns into the auger tube during the cooldown. Dennis at Pellet Pro has been very helpful but attributes the burnback to the lower amperage motors in the Pit Boss and I'm not willing to replace the auger and fan motors. I'm talking to the folks at Savannah Stoker to see if I'll have the same issue with their controller, but that's likely to be my next step.


----------



## RickMN

bconrey said:


> Welcome to the forum, Rick. If you're still shopping for your 820, my local Lowes started selling them for $499 for the 820d, and at one point had them for $449. I also heard that Academy has them for $499 although we don't have any of those around here.
> 
> Regarding the controller, I just completed my second cook with the Pellet Pro and may be returning it because I'm experiencing really bad burnback, which is what happens when the fire burns into the auger tube during the cooldown. Dennis at Pellet Pro has been very helpful but attributes the burnback to the lower amperage motors in the Pit Boss and I'm not willing to replace the auger and fan motors. I'm talking to the folks at Savannah Stoker to see if I'll have the same issue with their controller, but that's likely to be my next step.


Thank you bconrey. I'm pretty set on the 820 at a local vendor  called L&M Fleet Supply due to having a gift card that would cover the entire cost of a 820. I do like the offset box on the Savannah Stoker. It looks a bit cleaner. I plan on getting this smoker tomorrow or Friday when I get back off my business trip.


----------



## philh

I have the Savannah Stoker installed in a Pit Boss 820 Deluxe. I have not experienced any burnback at all. Just make sure the lid is up when you start the shutdown sequence. It's all covered in the owners manual that comes with the controller.

In fact when cool down is complete the auger will run for 15 seconds to expel any pellets that might have burned during the cycle. Also cool down is controlled by temperature and not time so you can make sure your pellets are out.

I hope this helps.

Phil


----------



## RickMN

Well..I figured an update was in order, but I'm hoping it's not too much of a thread hijack given that it's about the 820. I ended up buying the PB700D given that my wife and I are new "empty nesters" and I think it'll be plenty big for anything the two of us want to throw on it. I hope to conduct the "burn off" tomorrow and I'm excited to finally be the proud owner of a smoker!


----------



## Zachary L Betts

I have a PB 820 I have noticed temp swings not like mentioned. I cook at 200 and 225 done whole chickens, pork loin roast, pork shoulder, Prime rib, short ribs,  jerky, full racks of ribs and have had great results. I went with the PB because of price and could not see the benefit of the Treager. I use the Devil Competition pellet mix from Winn Co. I get good smoke flavor and smoke ring on meat. I love my smoker have a roast on at 225 covered with onion powder, garlic power, black pepper and ground mustard seed. Should be ready in 3 hours.


----------



## philh

Zachary L Betts said:


> I have a PB 820 I have noticed temp swings not like mentioned. I cook at 200 and 225 done whole chickens, pork loin roast, pork shoulder, Prime rib, short ribs,  jerky, full racks of ribs and have had great results. I went with the PB because of price and could not see the benefit of the Treager. I use the Devil Competition pellet mix from Winn Co. I get good smoke flavor and smoke ring on meat. I love my smoker have a roast on at 225 covered with onion powder, garlic power, black pepper and ground mustard seed. Should be ready in 3 hours.



Glad to hear that you are having good luck with the stock controller. The 820 is a great pellet smoker for the price.


----------



## G-Rod

philh said:


> I called Smoked Daddy & talked to one of the head guys about the Pellet Pro before I made my decision. He did tell me that the fan pulsed. That was one way that they held a constant temp.
> 
> G-Rod could answer your question better as he has one.
> 
> Phil



Thanks Phil and Hi Bconrey - sorry for coming late to the party on this discussion. I recently installed the PelletPro on my PB 700FB. Yes, the pulsating fan it weird to first hear when you're used to hearing the fan going full blast previously BUT...that is how it works in order to try and hold those temps within 5 to 10 degree.

That said, I noticed something pretty interesting last week, when doing some St. Louis style ribs. I put a grill temp monitor on my grate to see what the actual grate was at during the cooking process as my ribs are sitting right on it. Found that even though I was holding a pretty good temp at 225 on my dome and built in thermometer, the temp at the grate (and meat) was 30 degrees higher! So I adjusted downward by 30 degrees (to 195) to cook at my desired 225. All was well for a bit BUT, close to the 3 hour mark, I noticed the temp dropping. At first I thought the fire went out but when I pulled the grates and shield off, I could see I was having burn back! Dang it! Turned it off and then back on and hit the Feed button to push that out. Then I was able to fire it back up and the the remaining "2-1" of my 3-2-1 ribs without further issue.

I believe that burn back happens more at lower temps as the pellets are barely being fed and the fan is running much slower and pulsing. This bums me out a bit as one of the reasons I bought the Pellet Pro PID controller was to do a long brisket (overnight) cook and I now have concerns that I'll have burn back on this overnight cook.

I had read that someone thought it could be the sawdust in the pellets that can contribute to burn back, so for my next cook, I'm going to clean out the hopper and sift the pellets before using them, to test that theory.

Let me know if you decide to go with the Savannah Stoker. Is Pellet Pro going to honor your return? I thought I saw in the paperwork that once installed, they wouldn't take it back?


----------



## RickMN

Man...there is some good info on this forum! After talking with a colleague of mine who owns a PB700D like I just purchased, I'm going to pass on the new controller for right now. I've successfully completed my "burn off" and will try my first smoke tomorrow- baby back ribs.

I do have a question regarding the hopper grate. Has anyone removed this top grate? It seems like it might make it harder to ensure that the pellets are even in the bottom of the hopper once it gets down towards the bottom third. Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## jbottorff

RickMN said:


> I do have a question regarding the hopper grate. Has anyone removed this top grate? It seems like it might make it harder to ensure that the pellets are even in the bottom of the hopper once it gets down towards the bottom third. Just curious.



I've removed the safety grate from the hopper.  It was necessary when I had an auger jam and needed to empty the entire hopper, and it seems it'd just get in the way.


----------



## Rings Я Us

What a mess.. :confused:


----------



## bconrey

G-Rod said:


> Thanks Phil and Hi Bconrey - sorry for coming late to the party on this discussion. I recently installed the PelletPro on my PB 200FB. Yes, the pulsating fan it weird to first hear when you're used to hearing the fan going full blast previously BUT...that is how it works in order to try and hold those temps within 5 to 10 degree.
> 
> That said, I noticed something pretty interesting last week, when doing some St. Louis style ribs. I put a grill temp monitor on my grate to see what the actual grate was at during the cooking process as my ribs are sitting right on it. Found that even though I was holding a pretty good temp at 225 on my dome and built in thermometer, the temp at the grate (and meat) was 30 degrees higher! So I adjusted downward by 30 degrees (to 195) to cook at my desired 225. All was well for a bit BUT, close to the 3 hour mark, I noticed the temp dropping. At first I thought the fire went out but when I pulled the grates and shield off, I could see I was having burn back! Dang it! Turned it off and then back on and hit the Feed button to push that out. Then I was able to fire it back up and the the remaining "2-1" of my 3-2-1 ribs without further issue.
> 
> I believe that burn back happens more at lower temps as the pellets are barely being fed and the fan is running much slower and pulsing. This bums me out a bit as one of the reasons I bought the Pellet Pro PID controller was to do a long brisket (overnight) cook and I now have concerns that I'll have burn back on this overnight cook.
> 
> I had read that someone thought it could be the sawdust in the pellets that can contribute to burn back, so for my next cook, I'm going to clean out the hopper and sift the pellets before using them, to test that theory.
> 
> Let me know if you decide to go with the Savannah Stoker. Is Pellet Pro going to honor your return? I thought I saw in the paperwork that once installed, they wouldn't take it back?


Thanks for your questions. I reached out to Pellet Pro about the burn back and they gave me a few things to try, then ultimately offered to refund my purchase price if I sent it back. I can’t say enough good things about their commitment to customer service, including quick responses even over the weekend. I was truly disappointed that it wasn’t going to work for me and was preparing to eat the cost and buy a Savannah Stoker regardless. Of course, the refund was a very unexpected surprise. 

I received and installed my SS over the weekend, and completed my first cook yesterday. There were several setup/calibration steps which seem overwhelming until you actually do them - really straightforward and plenty of help on their Facebook group if you have questions. I was able to recalibrate the temp reading of my RTD and used the auto tune feature to calibrate the SS to what will work best for my grill. They also have a WiFi version coming late this year, available for a discounted price to existing SS owners. 

Both are fantastic controllers with outstanding customer service. Having installed and cooked with both, I prefer the SS for the configurability and tuning features.


----------



## philh

That's nice to hear about the SS WiFi version. In my opinion the Savannnah Stoker Controller is the cat's meow.... lol


----------



## RickMN

jbottorff said:


> I've removed the safety grate from the hopper.  It was necessary when I had an auger jam and needed to empty the entire hopper, and it seems it'd just get in the way.


Thanks! I think I'm going to do the same thing.


----------



## G-Rod

bconrey said:


> Thanks for your questions. I reached out to Pellet Pro about the burn back and they gave me a few things to try, then ultimately offered to refund my purchase price if I sent it back. I can’t say enough good things about their commitment to customer service, including quick responses even over the weekend. I was truly disappointed that it wasn’t going to work for me and was preparing to eat the cost and buy a Savannah Stoker regardless. Of course, the refund was a very unexpected surprise.
> 
> I received and installed my SS over the weekend, and completed my first cook yesterday. There were several setup/calibration steps which seem overwhelming until you actually do them - really straightforward and plenty of help on their Facebook group if you have questions. I was able to recalibrate the temp reading of my RTD and used the auto tune feature to calibrate the SS to what will work best for my grill. They also have a WiFi version coming late this year, available for a discounted price to existing SS owners.
> 
> Both are fantastic controllers with outstanding customer service. Having installed and cooked with both, I prefer the SS for the configurability and tuning features.



Thanks for the response! BTW - I edited my initial response to read PB 700fb not 200fb (don't think that even exists!). But yeah, between you and PhilH, I think I may have selected wrong. :\

That said, I don't really want to pull out my PelletPro if I don't have to. As I mentioned, I am going to try my filtering out sawdust from the pellets and see if I still have a burn back issue at that point. It's only happened once so maybe it was a freak occurrence. :)


----------



## philh

I hope you can get the burn back issue resolved G-Rod. Let us know if you do. That just sounds scary having fire going up the auger.

Sounds like I dodged a bullet by going with a different controller.


----------



## DWitt

Sorry to jump on this so late. I picked up the 820D this past Thursday and did the initial burn off Friday. Then I fired this up Sunday and made some ribs and loin. During the process, I discovered with the built in controller, if you change the dial, you have to except an increase in heat, but instead of fiddling with it repeatedly right way, let it burn and it goes down to pretty close to what you have dialed. Especially if you change from any temp to smoke, it specifically says in the manual that going to smoke will cause the auger to run for 4 minutes so I recommend not going down once you've gone up unless you are removing the meat to wrap in foil or such or deal with a 5-10 minute increase in heat. I smoked for about 5 hours and I started on smoke which was fine, then I changed to 200 and this is when I saw my temp increase to about 250-260 and was messing around with it changing the P setting but once I got this set, it burned down and stayed down around 205-215 when I had the dial at 200. Understanding that, when I took the ribs off to wrap in foil for the last hour, I changed it to smoke before I went inside so it ran and did the burn down by the time I came back out. 
It seems on smoke, I wouldn't go over P4. On this controller, the higher the P the longer the delays on the auger. When I was smoking on 200, I had it on P5.


----------



## OriginalOne

RickMN said:


> Man...there is some good info on this forum! After talking with a colleague of mine who owns a PB700D like I just purchased, I'm going to pass on the new controller for right now. I've successfully completed my "burn off" and will try my first smoke tomorrow- baby back ribs.
> 
> I do have a question regarding the hopper grate. Has anyone removed this top grate? It seems like it might make it harder to ensure that the pellets are even in the bottom of the hopper once it gets down towards the bottom third. Just curious. Thanks.



I pulled my grate off, added some nuts to the screws and laid the grate back on top. Now I can just pick it up when needed as I was having issues with pellets not falling evenly.


----------



## John Charles

Hi fellas (and ladies) I am new to the site,  I just signed up today  when I stumbled across this forum on the PB 820.  I purchased a PB 820D this past weekend out here in California. I'm retired military and after my discount at Lowe's my purchase price was $360 so that's pretty much a deal you can't pass up!
 Having said that, I have read a lot here about all the problems with controlling temperature and I am seeing how much extra money is being spent on the various controllers and I thought I would throw my two cents in. 
Please understand I'm really new to this so I'm not claiming to be a cook of any sort (I mean I burn water!) but I do work in an oil refinery as an electrician / instrument technician (we are what they called dual crafted) and I understand controls, the PID stuff, and all that quite well.  I can't do it today at this initial post, but I would very much like to contribute my experiences and my understanding of the basic PB 820 controller and its functionality. 
I have been home on vacation this week playing with it pretty extensively and, at this point,  I have to say that I am very satisfied with my experiences. I seem to have very good control, although you should understand control will involve some small temperature swings,as I'll explain in a future post, but I'm able to eliminate the temperature excursions and I'm getting significant amounts of smoking in the Smoke setting just using the regular / standard Pit Boss controller.  I did pretty extensive research before I bought my unit and continue to read the various posts and reviews etc., that are circulating around the web, so I have seen numerous comments about the issues of how it runs poorly, but at the same time I've also read reviews from people using standard units that just rave about it. I downloaded the tech manual online before I bought the unit, reviewed it, and it's pretty obvious that the P settings and how to use them are very significant. However, the absolutely horrid explanation in the book (combined with the utterly ridiculous Pit Boss helpline in Oregon) have really painted this unit in a bad light. And the above isn't even mentioning the fact the unit only comes with a one-year warranty and the manual has a statement written in it that actually says that the unit should only be expected the last for 2 to 3 years. Strange stuff to be certain!!
  If you will give me a few days here I'll write up what I did for my startup procedure, what I saw, what knowledge I've gained.  I love using this thing and I would like everybody to very much have the same feelings I have using it, it's sooo frustrating using equipment that does not work, so frustrating!
 PS  - I dictate my voice and edit as I can but I'm going to tell you ahead of time you'll see a few errors, so my apologies going into it!


----------



## speedj

John Charles said:


> Hi fellas (and ladies) I am new to the site,  I just signed up today  when I stumbled across this forum on the PB 820.  I purchased a PB 820D this past weekend out here in California. I'm retired military and after my discount at Lowe's my purchase price was $360 so that's pretty much a deal you can't pass up!
> Having said that, I have read a lot here about all the problems with controlling temperature and I am seeing how much extra money is being spent on the various controllers and I thought I would throw my two cents in.
> Please understand I'm really new to this so I'm not claiming to be a cook of any sort (I mean I burn water!) but I do work in an oil refinery as an electrician / instrument technician (we are what they called dual crafted) and I understand controls, the PID stuff, and all that quite well.  I can't do it today at this initial post, but I would very much like to contribute my experiences and my understanding of the basic PB 820 controller and its functionality.
> I have been home on vacation this week playing with it pretty extensively and, at this point,  I have to say that I am very satisfied with my experiences. I seem to have very good control, although you should understand control will involve some small temperature swings,as I'll explain in a future post, but I'm able to eliminate the temperature excursions and I'm getting significant amounts of smoking in the Smoke setting just using the regular / standard Pit Boss controller.  I did pretty extensive research before I bought my unit and continue to read the various posts and reviews etc., that are circulating around the web, so I have seen numerous comments about the issues of how it runs poorly, but at the same time I've also read reviews from people using standard units that just rave about it. I downloaded the tech manual online before I bought the unit, reviewed it, and it's pretty obvious that the P settings and how to use them are very significant. However, the absolutely horrid explanation in the book (combined with the utterly ridiculous Pit Boss helpline in Oregon) have really painted this unit in a bad light. And the above isn't even mentioning the fact the unit only comes with a one-year warranty and the manual has a statement written in it that actually says that the unit should only be expected the last for 2 to 3 years. Strange stuff to be certain!!
> If you will give me a few days here I'll write up what I did for my startup procedure, what I saw, what knowledge I've gained.  I love using this thing and I would like everybody to very much have the same feelings I have using it, it's sooo frustrating using equipment that does not work, so frustrating!
> PS  - I dictate my voice and edit as I can but I'm going to tell you ahead of time you'll see a few errors, so my apologies going into it!


Looking forward to your guidance on this John. Don't think I will be putting the stock controller back in but it may help others long term who don't want or can't invest in the PID controller. For me it was a night and day difference and the price can't be beat compared to the Traeger.

Have a good day.


----------



## John Charles

speedj said:


> Looking forward to your guidance on this John. Don't think I will be putting the stock controller back in but it may help others long term who don't want or can't invest in the PID controller. For me it was a night and day difference and the price can't be beat compared to the Traeger.
> 
> Have a good day.


Hi Speedj! 
Thanks for the response! Yeah I don't mean to imply at all that anybody should revert back to the old controller if they've already changed the p&id controller.  I'm only looking to help explain some of the technology or operation behind the standard one and how I've applied my experiences to understanding it.   There is absolutely nothing wrong with using the p&id controller. A full p&id controller is going to get you more control, absolutely!  But my thought was just to try to save some money for some of the guys that seem to go to it because they are not able to control their units and get good results with the original controller. That tech manual is pretty much a piece of crap. I mean the basic info is there but the explanation list needed to understand the functionality of the unit is totally absent, so I'd just like to maybe try to and fill in the gap  AND at the same time learn from you guys because as I said, I'm just starting starting out myself!


----------



## John Charles

Hi All
A quick post on an idea I was thinking about the other day, separate from the p&id discussion above, and that's  filters for the electronic units. 
 Has anyone has anyone ever given this any thought or has there been any discussions about this?
 When you look at the controllers  (that's your display unit and all the electronics that go with it inside the feeder housing) and how they're mounted in the Pit Boss the bottom intake area is just some open slots which will take in plenty of dirt, dust, insects and anything else. I don't know how anybody else feels about this, but I know where I work sensitive electronic boards and stuff are typically protected and if there is an opening to the outside of the cabinet or controller housing there's always some sort of air filter.  I'm going to guess that for all of us, obviously, our units are probably parked outdoors more or less in the weather.
I'm planning on going to Home Depot to try building some sort of simple filter box that can fit on the bottom. I'll update you accordingly as to how it goes, but in terms of the longevity of my unit, I really think it's a risk to simply have open circuit boards sitting there. 
Any thoughts on this?


----------



## speedj

John Charles said:


> Hi All
> A quick post on an idea I was thinking about the other day, separate from the p&id discussion above, and that's  filters for the electronic units.
> Has anyone has anyone ever given this any thought or has there been any discussions about this?
> When you look at the controllers  (that's your display unit and all the electronics that go with it inside the feeder housing) and how they're mounted in the Pit Boss the bottom intake area is just some open slots which will take in plenty of dirt, dust, insects and anything else. I don't know how anybody else feels about this, but I know where I work sensitive electronic boards and stuff are typically protected and if there is an opening to the outside of the cabinet or controller housing there's always some sort of air filter.  I'm going to guess that for all of us, obviously, our units are probably parked outdoors more or less in the weather.
> I'm planning on going to Home Depot to try building some sort of simple filter box that can fit on the bottom. I'll update you accordingly as to how it goes, but in terms of the longevity of my unit, I really think it's a risk to simply have open circuit boards sitting there.
> Any thoughts on this?


I did think about putting some screen door mesh on there to be honest. I assumed this stuff was pretty industrial grade but I agree I like my things to have as long a life as they can for sure.

J


----------



## jbuttimer

I got my 820 last fall and the first couple of cooks on it were very disappointing because of the swinging temprature.  I finally noticed that after a while the temp settled down and stayed steady. I timed it at around 45 minutes. 

I've been using a Thermoworks Smoke thermometer so I'm able to keep an eye on the fluctuations. So I've narrowed it down to between 20 to 30 minutes. So now I start it up with the barrel probe in and watch the temp till steady. When that happens I put the meat in and don't open it until the meat is done. It's been working well for me. Giving it that time up front eliminates the wild swings in temprature during the cook.


----------



## JeffersonDad

John Charles said:


> Hi fellas (and ladies) I am new to the site,  I just signed up today  when I stumbled across this forum on the PB 820.  I purchased a PB 820D this past weekend out here in California. I'm retired military and after my discount at Lowe's my purchase price was $360 so that's pretty much a deal you can't pass up!
> Having said that, I have read a lot here about all the problems with controlling temperature and I am seeing how much extra money is being spent on the various controllers and I thought I would throw my two cents in.
> Please understand I'm really new to this so I'm not claiming to be a cook of any sort (I mean I burn water!) but I do work in an oil refinery as an electrician / instrument technician (we are what they called dual crafted) and I understand controls, the PID stuff, and all that quite well.  I can't do it today at this initial post, but I would very much like to contribute my experiences and my understanding of the basic PB 820 controller and its functionality.
> I have been home on vacation this week playing with it pretty extensively and, at this point,  I have to say that I am very satisfied with my experiences. I seem to have very good control, although you should understand control will involve some small temperature swings,as I'll explain in a future post, but I'm able to eliminate the temperature excursions and I'm getting significant amounts of smoking in the Smoke setting just using the regular / standard Pit Boss controller.  I did pretty extensive research before I bought my unit and continue to read the various posts and reviews etc., that are circulating around the web, so I have seen numerous comments about the issues of how it runs poorly, but at the same time I've also read reviews from people using standard units that just rave about it. I downloaded the tech manual online before I bought the unit, reviewed it, and it's pretty obvious that the P settings and how to use them are very significant. However, the absolutely horrid explanation in the book (combined with the utterly ridiculous Pit Boss helpline in Oregon) have really painted this unit in a bad light. And the above isn't even mentioning the fact the unit only comes with a one-year warranty and the manual has a statement written in it that actually says that the unit should only be expected the last for 2 to 3 years. Strange stuff to be certain!!
> If you will give me a few days here I'll write up what I did for my startup procedure, what I saw, what knowledge I've gained.  I love using this thing and I would like everybody to very much have the same feelings I have using it, it's sooo frustrating using equipment that does not work, so frustrating!
> PS  - I dictate my voice and edit as I can but I'm going to tell you ahead of time you'll see a few errors, so my apologies going into it!



John, Thanks for the great information - funny what we can learn when we read the manual. I was thinking about buying a PID controller until I read your post. I went back and read the Pit Boss manual and learned quite a bit in how to properly pre-heat the pellet grill. I had no idea of the process and how important it is for this pellet grill. I will try this in my next few session to see how the pre-heat will affect the temperature fluctuations. Thanks again!


----------



## speedj

Sorry fellas, don't mean to make you drool :) (P.S. That stall is enough to make a grown man cry)


----------



## megabrisket

JeffersonDad said:


> John, Thanks for the great information - funny what we can learn when we read the manual. I was thinking about buying a PID controller until I read your post. I went back and read the Pit Boss manual and learned quite a bit in how to properly pre-heat the pellet grill. I had no idea of the process and how important it is for this pellet grill. I will try this in my next few session to see how the pre-heat will affect the temperature fluctuations. Thanks again!


Anything new to report on the heat fluctuations? I've been considering a PB 700 but I'm not going to buy something new just to have to replace the controller.


----------



## G-Rod

Hey Speed J, would love to see what you cooked up but the pictures are not showing. Based on the stall comment, I'm imagining an awesome brisket!



speedj said:


> Sorry fellas, don't mean to make you drool :) (P.S. That stall is enough to make a grown man cry)


----------



## G-Rod

megabrisket said:


> Anything new to report on the heat fluctuations? I've been considering a PB 700 but I'm not going to buy something new just to have to replace the controller.



Hey Mega Brisket, If I warmed up the PB 700 per the instructions, it would behave for a while but then would start up with some crazy spikes again. Again on short cooks, it would be alright but I learned the hard way on a brisket that the spikes returned. I still love my pellet grill and love cooking burgers, chicken and reverse searing steaks on it (first on the pellet grill), then on my charcoal kettle grill for the final sear at/around 1000 degrees. But I wanted something I could also do long cooks on and so I just bought the PB Copperhead. It is a vertical smoker, and while there are still some temps spikes to contend with, I'm able to put the meat up a ways from the heat source. That and it has a water pan to help squelch the intensity of the spikes. First cook on it was a success and I can't wait to do my next one. I'll photo journal the next one for sure. Good luck with whatever you decide! :)


----------



## speedj

G-Rod said:


> Hey Speed J, would love to see what you cooked up but the pictures are not showing. Based on the stall comment, I'm imagining an awesome brisket!


https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/S...zZ5wrLGc-ca_G-0tbvOfj5U430qQ=w1000-no-tmp.jpg wonder if it works this way ? It's a pair of pork shoulders :)

J


----------



## megabrisket

speedj said:


> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/S...zZ5wrLGc-ca_G-0tbvOfj5U430qQ=w1000-no-tmp.jpg wonder if it works this way ? It's a pair of pork shoulders :)
> 
> J


Nope, still no pics. :(


----------



## speedj

megabrisket said:


> Nope, still no pics. :(


Well shoot, what's a good site to host a few pics to these days ?

J


----------



## megabrisket

The first 7 of your pics worked this time. The last 6 did not. How's the pitboss on long smokes? I've been reading a lot of people have issues with temperature fluctuation.


----------



## locolagarto

I have read through this whole thread and really appreciate all the knowledge.  I bought by 820D about a month ago and have been grilling almost every day. Today was my first long smoke.  a 7lb Boston Butt.  I started the PB this morning at 7:00 a.m. and immediately it settled down to about 180 on Smoke mode.  I set the stat to 225 as recommended in other posts and watched as the temp went to 290. WTF!

After reading through these posts I realized the the factory controller is "limited" in how it functions. So I set about figuring out how to get a steady temp.  

What I learned today is that the "P" setting is way more important than the temperature control.  My best laymans explaination is that the temperature setting is a safety net on the bottom.  if the temp goes below the temp setting the grill goes into max drive until the temp rises above the desired temp. Well about 30 seconds later your temp has now sky rocketed.  Once the temp is above the set temp, the control goes back into cycle mode.  the auger turns on for 18 seconds.( you cant change that) and then off for 55 to 150 seconds depending on the P setting.  I have found the higher the P setting the wider the temp swing if you are not in Smoke Mode.  

It was 82 outside today in full sunshine. ( this is important, because I am sure my tested temps today will never be the same again unless the ambient conditions are the same)

My temps today in smoke mode:
P7  was 170 with a swing of only 5+-
P6 was 180 +-5
P5 was 190 +-5
P4 was 205 +-5
P3 was 220 +-5
P2 was 230 +-5
I did not try P1 as I was happy with P2 and P3

When I tried setting my temp to 225 in P3 I got mad swings again going to 250

So right now I am on Smoke mode sitting at a steady 220 on P3 and about 11 hours into my smoke.  my meat temp has been stalled at 176 for about 2 hours.  I am getting impatient . lol  but hopefully the stall breaks soon and this baby finishes up. I am getting freaking hungry watch little puffs of smoke. :)

I may entertain a PID as some point. but for now I am not ready to spend the money until I know more about what the hell I am doing.

Cheers!


----------



## megabrisket

Thanks for the info. The more research I do on the pitboss the more it seems the p setting is really what controls the heat. I think I'm going to save up for a camp chef or a grilla grill silverbac though as I just don't want the trouble of switching out the pid controller. I just had another unsuccessful brisket on my mes 30. I've gotten some decent bbq out of it but it's surprising not that consistent. Maybe next year I'll invest in a pellet smoker.


----------



## mike243

The P settings only work in smoke mode,once you set a temp they don't affect any thing,also you cant set a P setting once out of smoke mode.


----------



## locolagarto

BTW shortly after my post. the stall broke and my Pork butt finished at 190. it pull from the bone like butter and tasted soooooo good.  Beat I have ever had. even from a pro here in town.


----------



## locolagarto

mike243 said:


> The P settings only work in smoke mode,once you set a temp they don't affect any thing,also you cant set a P setting once out of smoke mode.


I would say my experience today would contradict that.  out of smoke mode, reducing the p setting reduces the huge temp swings. I am certain I will be testing further after a very successful smoke totay


----------



## megabrisket

mike243 said:


> The P settings only work in smoke mode,once you set a temp they don't affect any thing,also you cant set a P setting once out of smoke mode.


Really? I thought the p setting was only adjustable in smoke mode then still took affect throughout the other temps? Interesting. I wonder why they have such high temp swings then. Sounds like it's best for smoking long smokes in smoke mode with the right person setting to hold sround 225.


----------



## locolagarto

megabrisket said:


> Really? I thought the p setting was only adjustable in smoke mode then still took affect throughout the other temps? Interesting. I wonder why they have such high temp swings then. Sounds like it's best for smoking long smokes in smoke mode with the right person setting to hold sround 225.


that was my experience today. going from smoke to 200 did nothing in P3. going to 225 jacked it up.  I think mine may have an update. because going  down to smoke is supposed to run the augers for 4 minutes  and mine did not do that at all today.


----------



## mike243

I have had mine set on smoke since 9 last nite with a P=5 ,it was running 170 very steady,brisket was at 161 when I got up to ck it.flipped it to 200 ,pork was at 167.My son bought me a Prograde thermometer the other day and its working great


----------



## locolagarto

mike243 said:


> The P settings only work in smoke mode,once you set a temp they don't affect any thing,also you cant set a P setting once out of smoke mode.


Just Curious since I am still learning about my system.  when you say you can't change P setting out of smoke mode, do you mean it doesn't affect the cycle or your button and display don't respond to the button push?


----------



## mike243

the P settings don't show up when you set it to a temp setting other than smoke


----------



## locolagarto

mike243 said:


> the P settings don't show up when you set it to a temp setting other than smoke



my 820D is definitely been updated. my P setting is displayed and adjustable all the time.  it even has an explanation in the manual that says once the desired target temp is reached. the P cycle resumes to try to maintain that temp.


----------



## mike243

Cool,sounds like a smarter board than mine ,would like a wifi controlled board but not ready to spend the $ just for that,I do have a cheap wifi thermometer that seemed to work good for the first smoke,I would think the temp swings in yours would be a lot less than my controller


----------



## G-Rod

speedj said:


> View attachment 372489
> View attachment 372490
> View attachment 372491
> View attachment 372492
> View attachment 372493
> View attachment 372494
> View attachment 372495
> 
> Well shoot, what's a good site to host a few pics to these days ?
> 
> J



Now I'm able to see the pics and WOW, that is a mountain of meat! Looks great man. Nice job!


----------



## tyler3535

LocoLagarto, awesome info. I have had huge temp swings, and have been playing/trying to lock down temps with various p settings. But I had a lack of understanding as to how to p settings operated. I get it now. If the temp drops below the temp setting, the temp sky rockets in order to catch back up. I saw this last nite with my brisket I was smoking. I was using p5 and 200. I noticed it was running hot lately so I figured p5 would run a little cooler and hopefully get me to 225. What I ended up with was 100 degree temp swings precisely EVERY 20 mins for the duration of my 9.5 hr smoke. I was smoking overnite and the temp was stable in the mid 70s. I heard a lot of ppl saying that 225 would run cooler but you get the huge swings when the auger is in a longer rest mode and drops below the set temp. I will now try smoking in p3 to try to maintain that 225 temp I’m looking for. I also noticed with the igrill2 probe I inserted in the grill that the temp at grate level is 20 higher than what’s being shown on the actual grill. So I guess I’ll shoot for a grill readout of 205 to get 225. I have a pit boss 700. Thanks again for the great info!


----------



## locolagarto

tyler3535 said:


> LocoLagarto, awesome info. I have had huge temp swings, and have been playing/trying to lock down temps with various p settings. But I had a lack of understanding as to how to p settings operated. I get it now. If the temp drops below the temp setting, the temp sky rockets in order to catch back up. I saw this last nite with my brisket I was smoking. I was using p5 and 200. I noticed it was running hot lately so I figured p5 would run a little cooler and hopefully get me to 225. What I ended up with was 100 degree temp swings precisely EVERY 20 mins for the duration of my 9.5 hr smoke. I was smoking overnite and the temp was stable in the mid 70s. I heard a lot of ppl saying that 225 would run cooler but you get the huge swings when the auger is in a longer rest mode and drops below the set temp. I will now try smoking in p3 to try to maintain that 225 temp I’m looking for. I also noticed with the igrill2 probe I inserted in the grill that the temp at grate level is 20 higher than what’s being shown on the actual grill. So I guess I’ll shoot for a grill readout of 205 to get 225. I have a pit boss 700. Thanks again for the great info!


I tried to do an overnight brisket last weekend and it failed miserably, (although everybody loved the brisket) I get a pretty steady temp if I just stick with smoke mode. It was really humid and the fire kept going out on me at a P4 setting. So I set the temp to 200 thinking is would keep the fire from going out....mad temp swings.  the next day I found P3 was giving me a steady 220 as usual and it ran for 10 hours without any issue.  I am definitely sold on staying away form the temp settings (unless you are baking or grilling) and just  stick with a P setting that gives you your desired temp. P0 is hottest and P7 is lowest temp.


----------



## tyler3535

How big were the temp swings? And the next day when you had it on p3, were you in smoke mode or 200?


----------



## jbuttimer

jbuttimer said:


> I got my 820 last fall and the first couple of cooks on it were very disappointing because of the swinging temprature.  I finally noticed that after a while the temp settled down and stayed steady. I timed it at around 45 minutes.
> 
> I've been using a Thermoworks Smoke thermometer so I'm able to keep an eye on the fluctuations. So I've narrowed it down to between 20 to 30 minutes. So now I start it up with the barrel probe in and watch the temp till steady. When that happens I put the meat in and don't open it until the meat is done. It's been working well for me. Giving it that time up front eliminates the wild swings in temprature during the cook.



I just wanted to bring up this post I made a couple of months ago so the new folks with the temp problems could see how I resolved the problem. The Thermoworks Smoke thermometer is really a must have to know what's going on inside the smoker and the meat. When heating up, being patient pays off. Once the temp settles in there are no more wild 100 degree temp swings. At first I fiddled with the P numbers and trying to control the temp but it was sooo frustrating, I couldn't get control of it. 

I know how you guys like to tinker with your electronics and take things apart, but give setting the temp and waiting until the swings settle down, which will take some time, and see if that works. :)


----------



## locolagarto

tyler3535 said:


> How big were the temp swings? And the next day when you had it on p3, were you in smoke mode or 200?


At one point it hit 320 and I was opening the door to let heat out.  It didn't help that it was midnight, I was tired and a little drunk....:)  then the next day I was in Smoke mode at P3 and had no issue


----------



## tyler3535

Lmao. Yea I just did a test run and none of the smoke settings spiked at all. Problem solved. Thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## Cleric40

Hi All,

For those of you who have replaced their original controllers, Would anyone be willing to sell their original controller?

I have PB820 with a broken original controller and if anyone is interested in selling, please PM me.

I know many people replace their controller with PID so if you have the original and willing to sell, I'll happily take it off your hands.

Thanks!!

I'll also post in classifieds

Thanks!


----------



## G-Rod

Cleric40 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For those of you who have replaced their original controllers, Would anyone be willing to sell their original controller?
> 
> I have PB820 with a broken original controller and if anyone is interested in selling, please PM me.
> 
> I know many people replace their controller with PID so if you have the original and willing to sell, I'll happily take it off your hands.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> I'll also post in classifieds
> 
> Thanks!



Hey Cleric,

I did a quick look to see how to PM you and didn't find it so I'm dropping this here... :)

I switched out to a PID controller shortly after I got my PB700 so it is in pristine condition. I ~think~ the 700 and 820 use the same controller but you might want to double check that. If it is compatible, I'm sure we could work out a deal that makes sense for both of us. Let me know and happy smoking! :)


----------



## ozsmoker

Do you have any issues with your PID controller causing black soot on food (eg gray cheese pizzas)?

I have been reading up on it and it seems to occur when the fan shuts off. GMG had an issue with it (and still might) and the solution was to keep the fan running all the time, and it didn't affect temp swings much

If I can't fix the problem, I will revert back to the original controller. I have the pitboss 700fb and it does not have a smoke stack


----------



## Cleric40

G-Rod

I guess they call PMs "conversations" I started a conversation with you regarding your controller.
Thanks


----------



## jff77

locolagarto said:


> At one point it hit 320 and I was opening the door to let heat out.  It didn't help that it was midnight, I was tired and a little drunk....:)  then the next day I was in Smoke mode at P3 and had no issue



Hey! I'm from Brownsburg also! 

That's all.


----------



## locolagarto

jff77 said:


> Hey! I'm from Brownsburg also!
> 
> That's all.


Small World.  If you see smoke, it could be me! :)


----------



## locolagarto

I performed my upgrade to the Smoke Daddy PID this weekend.  I noticed right away on the first burn that is was regulating fan speed and auger speed continuously as expected.  But the temp was swinging big time.  set at 350 and it was going 340 to 395.  Does this controller auto learn over time?  Will it get smarter with ongoing use and get my temps stable?  The first burn was an empty grill with no grates or heatshield so I expect some difference, but not sure what to expect going forward?


----------



## G-Rod

Hey Locolagarto and congrats on your upgrade. Yeah, without the heatshield, I think all bets are off as that is an integral part of heat distribution. I have the same PID controller and can keep temps within 5 to 10 degrees on shorter and regular cooks. 2 to 5 or 6 hours. On longer cooks, I've had my fire go out when trying to smoke at 225 degrees. The other thing you'll notice with the PID controller is that you'll use less pellets because of the better heat regulation (which is good) BUT...you don't get the same smoke production (which is bad). Fortunately for like $10-$12, you can buy a smoke box on Amazon that you put pellets in and light it, let it get smoldering, then put in your pit. This adds back a good amount of smoke to whatever it is your smoking. Cheers!


----------



## locolagarto

G-Rod said:


> Hey Locolagarto and congrats on your upgrade. Yeah, without the heatshield, I think all bets are off as that is an integral part of heat distribution. I have the same PID controller and can keep temps within 5 to 10 degrees on shorter and regular cooks. 2 to 5 or 6 hours. On longer cooks, I've had my fire go out when trying to smoke at 225 degrees. The other thing you'll notice with the PID controller is that you'll use less pellets because of the better heat regulation (which is good) BUT...you don't get the same smoke production (which is bad). Fortunately for like $10-$12, you can buy a smoke box on Amazon that you put pellets in and light it, let it get smoldering, then put in your pit. This adds back a good amount of smoke to whatever it is your smoking. Cheers!



I thought if the temp dropped below 140 it should re-lite?


----------



## mike243

My pitboss makes no mention of a auto relight feature


----------



## locolagarto

mike243 said:


> My pitboss makes no mention of an auto relight feature


Correct, the stock PitBoss controller does not re-light.  but the Smokedaddy PID is supposed to.


----------



## G-Rod

locolagarto said:


> Correct, the stock PitBoss controller does not re-light.  but the Smokedaddy PID is supposed to.



Hmmmm, that's news to me. I must have missed that in the manual. To be honest, when I noticed the temp drop to about 160, I got up and turned the temp up to initiate the feed of more pellets. Then once it relit, reset my temp. But I'll definitely test the 140 re-lite feature to see if it does in fact do so.

Thanks!


----------



## Marianne Kehr

bregent said:


> Pellet grills often have temperatures that read different that the actual temperature inside the pit. The can be gradients within the grill, and temperature swings of +/-20F or even more are normal. However, shooting up to 340 is not good. I would start by calling the mfg, and see if they can help you troubleshoot. If you decide on getting a new controller, you might check if an Ortech will fit. They are less expensive than PID controller and most everyone that has one likes it.
> 
> As far as inconsistent smoke, that's how pellet grills work - they produce more visible smoke during only part of the cycle. And although it looks bad, white smoke on a pellet grill is not much to worry about. If you saw the same amount of white smoke on a stick burner, the food would be ruined, but combustion properties are much different in  a pellet grill and white smoke does not harm the food.
> 
> Even with copious amounts of visible smoke, pellet grills produce a might lighter smoke profile than other smokers. To increase the flavor, try using 100% hickory pellets. Note that all BBQ pellets are 100% hardwood, but that doesn't mean they are 100% of the wood listed on the bag. LumberJack and Cookin Pellets are 2 brands that make 100% flavorwood pellets, but there are several others. Start there.





markh024 said:


> Thank you Bregent! Great info.  I actually have already discussed the temp swing concern with PB/Dansons and I hate to say it but the poor kid helping me out I felt knew less about smoking food and grills than I did.  So, my hopes with their CS is not the greatest at this moment.  I told him I would try a couple of smokes to see how it goes before I rest my case on what I'd like them to do.  Last night was strike one on the temp swings.  I'm doing a Fatty for Sunday family gathering, we'll see how that goes.
> 
> I appreciate the info you provided in the other areas as well.  This is a great community because of people like you.  Have a great holiday.


----------



## Marianne Kehr

Hi All,
Bought a PB820D and I really enjoy this Unit . In the beginning I Had the Temperatures jump around too, Especially when really windy and or cold , So I adjust the Chimney Cap about a 1 1/2" from the Pipe and really help me and also adjusted the P setting to 5 . So far so good !!


----------



## JFPryde

Hey guys. I've been lurking awhile but I figured it's time to add my 2 cents. I got an 820 back around veterans day and have been using it on and off since. I'm still learning this pit but I went ahead and dropped in a Savannah Stoker thanks to feedback I found here. That thing just works, even when in smoking in 15 degree weather in Colorado. I've got my first brisket since upgrading the controller and I'll share results when done. 

My biggest frustration with this pit right now is the hotspots. The left side is soooo much hotter than the right. I can have bacon on and the left will be burnt and the right will still be underdone. I've been thinking about trying to improve on the heat distribution. Has anyone done something similar?


----------



## RCAlan

JFPryde said:


> Hey guys. I've been lurking awhile but I figured it's time to add my 2 cents. I got an 820 back around veterans day and have been using it on and off since. I'm still learning this pit but I went ahead and dropped in a Savannah Stoker thanks to feedback I found here. That thing just works, even when in smoking in 15 degree weather in Colorado. I've got my first brisket since upgrading the controller and I'll share results when done.
> 
> My biggest frustration with this pit right now is the hotspots. The left side is soooo much hotter than the right. I can have bacon on and the left will be burnt and the right will still be underdone. I've been thinking about trying to improve on the heat distribution. Has anyone done something similar?



What I would do since your PB 820 doesn’t really have a heat diffuser.  Some Pit Boss pellet grills come with a thin piece of tin that covers the fire pot and it allows for direct grilling, but it’s really not a true heat diffuser..  Your PB 820 doesn’t have a heat diffuser at all, see page 11 of your owners manual... The Flame Broiler and Flame Broiler Slider are acting as your grills heat diffuser, that’s why your grill has hotspots.  The left side is hotter then the right and the center is the hottest...  Check out the heat diffuser from SmokeDaddyinc, it only cost about $45.00.  This is not the Stick Burning Heat Diffuser, but the one that is just as thick with 10 gauge steel and it will even out the temps for you across the entire cooking area.  Here’s the link below and if you have any questions, just reach out to them.  Their heat diffuser comes in different sizes, so make sure your order the right size in relation to your grills dimensions if you do buy one.  Good luck.

https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/oem-replacment-heat-diffuser-heavy-duty-10-gauge/


PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## JFPryde

RCAlan said:


> What I would do since your PB 820 doesn’t really have a heat diffuser.  Some Pit Boss pellet grills come with a thin piece of tin that covers the fire pot and it allows for direct grilling, but it’s really not a true heat diffuser..  Your flame broiler and flame broiler slider is acting as your grills heat diffuser, that’s why you have hotspots.  The left side is hotter then the right and the center is the hottest...  Check out the heat diffuser from SmokeDaddyinc, it only cost about $45.00.  This is not the Stick Burning Heat Diffuser, but the one that is just as thick with 10 gauge steel and it will even out the temps for you across the entire cooking area.  Here’s the link below and if you have any questions, just reach out to them.  Their heat diffuser comes in different sizes, so make sure your order the right size in relation to your grills dimensions if you do buy one.  Good luck.
> 
> https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/oem-replacment-heat-diffuser-heavy-duty-10-gauge/
> 
> 
> PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi



Yup. The sliding thing is on a slant with the left being the highest point. It makes sense that it would be warmer there. It is an awfully thin piece of metal. I do like the option to grill directly over the firepot but a real diffuser will make a big difference. I'll check out that link. Thanks.


----------



## Rmartinez2

Hey everyone i'm just curious how or what constitutes a swing? Are you guys looking at the temp gauge on the lid of the smoker or the actual read out on the screen? I just got a PB 1100 and my meat thermometers do not get here until tuesday so was curious what i should be looking for. My plan is to just kind of test it out when i get the meat thermometer and set it to 225 for a while and see what I get between the grill panel, the lid door, and the thermometer. I'll likely do this on wednesday then thursday i'll do 350 and Friday i'll do the smoke setting. Hopefully i'll have good data for some cooks on the weekend.


----------



## RCAlan

Rmartinez2 said:


> Hey everyone i'm just curious how or what constitutes a swing? Are you guys looking at the temp gauge on the lid of the smoker or the actual read out on the screen? I just got a PB 1100 and my meat thermometers do not get here until tuesday so was curious what i should be looking for. My plan is to just kind of test it out when i get the meat thermometer and set it to 225 for a while and see what I get between the grill panel, the lid door, and the thermometer. I'll likely do this on wednesday then thursday i'll do 350 and Friday i'll do the smoke setting. Hopefully i'll have good data for some cooks on the weekend.



I go by the temperature reading on the controller screen and compare it to the set temp on the controller screen.  The temp gauge on the lid sits directly centered over the burn pot, so it may read a little bit hotter, but I do use both...  Your grill will have some noticeable temp swings of 20*-30* plus degrees due to cycling, which is completely normal... it’s adding more pellets to the fire pot.  With temp swings like that, You’ll have the benefit of a greater smoke profile for your cook.  Not from and added heat, but from the added smoke cycling produces.  Preheating Your grill for at least 20 mins is so important for your type and size of grill to allow it’s temp to settled.   Some PB Grill Owners have learned the hard way that you can’t just “Set it and Forget it”, but a 20min preheating is required as per the owners manual...  After the preheating is completed, then you can set your grill to your desired temp and you’ll see more stable temps and less issues with temp swings.  Again, temp swings are not a bad thing unless you see them like 40*-50* degrees plus swings all day, then there could be a problem.  Also adding a water pan can help even out and keep your grills temps stable.   On a side note and one other thing to consider and understand is that since your PB 1100 allows for direct grilling, which is a key feature many people like...  The heat diffuser that allows for direct grilling, really isn’t a true heat diffuser.   It’s a trade off to allow the direct grilling feature.  The Flame Broiler and the Flame Broiler Slider are acting as your grills heat diffuser, so your grills temp will read and want to run a little hotter, but it’s all completely manageable.  There is a learning curve with each brand of pellet grill...  If Your style of bbqing is low and slow, and direct grilling is not that important to You as are more stable grill temps, then an option for you would be to get a dedicated true heat diffuser for your grill.  I know this may seem like a lot to digest...  That’s why it’s so important to ask questions, read and research.  I hope the info helps.  Good luck.


PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Rmartinez2

RCAlan said:


> I go by the temperature reading on the controller screen and compare it to the set temp on the controller screen.  The temp gauge on the lid sits directly centered over the burn pot, so it may read a little bit hotter, but I do use both...  Your grill will have some noticeable temp swings of 20*-30* plus degrees due to cycling, which is completely normal... it’s adding more pellets to the fire pot.  With temp swings like that, You’ll have the benefit of a greater smoke profile for your cook.  Not from and added heat, but from the added smoke cycling produces.  Preheating Your grill for at least 20 mins is so important for your type and size of grill to allow it’s temp to settled.   Some PB Grill Owners have learned the hard way that you can’t just “Set it and Forget it”, but a 20min preheating is required as per the owners manual...  After the preheating is completed, then you can set your grill to your desired temp and you’ll see more stable temps and less issues with temp swings.  Again, temp swings are not a bad thing unless you see them like 40*-50* degrees plus swings all day, then there could be a problem.  Also adding a water pan can help even out and keep your grills temps stable.   On a side note and one other thing to consider and understand is that since your PB 1100 allows for direct grilling, which is a key feature many people like...  The heat diffuser that allows for direct grilling, really isn’t a true heat diffuser.   It’s a trade off to allow the direct grilling feature.  The Flame Broiler and the Flame Broiler Slider are acting as your grills heat diffuser, so your grills temp will read and want to run a little hotter, but it’s all completely manageable.  There is a learning curve with each brand of pellet grill...  If Your style of bbqing is low and slow, and direct grilling is not that important to You as are more stable grill temps, then an option for you would be to get a dedicated true heat diffuser for your grill.  I know this may seem like a lot to digest...  That’s why it’s so important to ask questions, read and research.  I hope the info helps.  Good luck.
> 
> 
> PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi



thank you sir! I did do exactly as you said in my other post and follow the manual to the T (along with your suggestions). I've only done 2 ribeyes so far but i didnt notice any crazy swings maybe +/-5 degrees. I see that most people do experience them and i know my cook was only about an hour long so i'm just trying to be as prepared as possible for what to expect. I agree that going through the process of pre-heating the grill to 350 then moving it to your desired temp is crucial.

I wonder though if you are going to just use it on the smoke setting until your meat reaches its desired IT, would it still be crucial to preheat? I ask because preheating is getting the grill all the way to 350 then to use the smoke setting i think the grill settles between 180 and 190 which takes some time to cool to that point. Would you preheat then turn to smoke and open the lid or preheat then turn to smoke and wait for the 180 to 190 reading with lid closed the? OR just do the initial startup of smoke setting with lid open then when its ready close the lid and let it get to the 180ish mark?

Sorry so many questions I'm just excited to no end to have the grill and try things but its more of a cautiously excited..


----------



## RCAlan

Rmartinez2 said:


> thank you sir! I did do exactly as you said in my other post and follow the manual to the T (along with your suggestions). I've only done 2 ribeyes so far but i didnt notice any crazy swings maybe +/-5 degrees. I see that most people do experience them and i know my cook was only about an hour long so i'm just trying to be as prepared as possible for what to expect. I agree that going through the process of pre-heating the grill to 350 then moving it to your desired temp is crucial.
> 
> I wonder though if you are going to just use it on the smoke setting until your meat reaches its desired IT, would it still be crucial to preheat? I ask because preheating is getting the grill all the way to 350 then to use the smoke setting i think the grill settles between 180 and 190 which takes some time to cool to that point. Would you preheat then turn to smoke and open the lid or preheat then turn to smoke and wait for the 180 to 190 reading with lid closed the? OR just do the initial startup of smoke setting with lid open then when its ready close the lid and let it get to the 180ish mark?
> 
> Sorry so many questions I'm just excited to no end to have the grill and try things but its more of a cautiously excited..



After the preheating is completed, set your grill to your desired temp with the lid closed...  Give your grill a few mins to settle.   Once you’re ready to add your food to your grill and you open the lid, the temp will drop some.  You don’t have to wait til your grills temp drops below 190* degrees before you add your food while on Smoke mode.  Your grills temp will settle down to the temp you set it at... Smoke, 225*-250* or whatever.  Just add your food, close the lid, relax and let your PB 1100 Pro Series make some fantastic bbq.  Keep the lid closed, the more you peek, the more smoke your grill will lose and cooking temperature as well.   These tips and instructions will work on the PB 820, Austin XL and the PB Pro Series Grills...

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## texascoast

I just purchased a PB 820D2 from Academy a few days ago and have smoked a few items on it for testing and experience. 
   I have been smoking on a MES 30" which is well insulated so with this new pellet smoker not having any real insulation I was concerned with smoker temperature swings based on wind and cold temps, not that we have much of the cold temps compared to North of Dallas:)
   I purchased a simple 3'x3' welders blanket from Amazon, I made cut-outs for the handle, pit lid gauge and hinges.
  After I laid the welders blanket on top of the smoker and waited about 60 minutes I checked the pit metal just below the handle, front and back side, and then on the blanket in several places with an infrared laser thermometer.
The difference between bare metal of the pit and the welders blanket was 50-60 degrees.
 So I think this blanket is going to be part of my Pellet Smoker setup from now on.


----------



## Gunner253

speedj said:


> Funny you should ask, I just got one in May for my birthday, I played around with the built in controller but had some really horrid results, swings of 90ish degrees. Now having said that, I asked for and received a PelletPro PID controller for dad's day and got it installed this past weekend and so far pleased with the temperature results, going to get some stuff cooking on it this week.
> 
> Here's where I started out, this was the first smoke on it had a rough time with the output, it was dry on the tails and all in all not the kind of Cue I'm used to putting out, a lot to do with the temperature swings for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image-20170527_200258.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ speedj
> __ Jun 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170529_153147.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ speedj
> __ Jun 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll include the photo's so you can see how I did it should this be a route you decide to take all in all, I think we are out just over 500$ with mods to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170623_153411.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ speedj
> __ Jun 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is getting ready to be set on her stack side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170623_153423.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ speedj
> __ Jun 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to pull out the grates so they didn't flop around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170623_153434.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ speedj
> __ Jun 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taped up the pellet box lid instead of emptying it out, worked out well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170623_153504.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ speedj
> __ Jun 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the new controller with the optional mounting plate, which it turned out was needed for the PitBoss 820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170623_153621.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ speedj
> __ Jun 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two screws here and two more on the bottom edge of this plate pulls off this protective cover so you can get at the internals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170623_154037.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ speedj
> __ Jun 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how she looks stock pre-cutting the wire management that I will replace later after the swap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170623_154214.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ speedj
> __ Jun 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back of the stock control board, wish I had thought to get a shot of the PelletPro so you could see it, for reference, Yellow = Fan Red = Motor and Purple = Fire, the White/Black wires are for power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170623_155144.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ speedj
> __ Jun 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the gap that the cover creates so I headed out to the hardware store and got some tapered head M4 and M3 bolts and some washers it took 4 washers a bolt to take up for the gap you see here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170623_165218.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ speedj
> __ Jun 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The controller covers up the plate mounting holes fairly well, I wish it was just a bit taller but beggars can't be choosers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170623_165233.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ speedj
> __ Jun 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple shots to show you the wiring conversion, Yellow from the smoker goes to Green/White, Red goes to Blue/White and the Braided leads for the fire pot go to the Red/White on the controller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170623_165602.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ speedj
> __ Jun 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did reuse the pit probe from the smoker as it looked sturdier than the one SmokeDaddy included with the kit, here's all the wire management in place before buttoning it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20170623_174333.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ speedj
> __ Jun 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the readout when it was set for 225, all in a worthwhile upgrade for sure. Where to find the PelletPro: http://smokedaddyinc.com/pid-digital-controller.html


Are there any options for horizontally opposed controllers? I have the pro series 1100 combo and I'd love a pic but all I see are hanky ways of making it work


----------

